# Question regarding RX 480 pricing.



## liverpoolfcfan (Jun 30, 2016)

Is it really official AMD pricing or is it another artificial price gouging from our famous Indian retailers?  Just because they are saying that this is AMD official pricing doesn't make it true. We need the right info & Only Digit can discover the true story.

Please Robert rescue us. We need an investigative report on this. 

BTW what's your opinion regarding the whole situation?


----------



## HE-MAN (Jun 30, 2016)

I don't see a problem with the pricing. Indian pricing of gpu's have always been like this still it comes as a surprise to people. The only advantage AMD has over Nvidia gets side kicked because of the pricing here.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 30, 2016)

liverpoolfcfan said:


> Is it really official AMD pricing or is it another artificial price gouging from our famous Indian retailers?  Just because they are saying that this is AMD official pricing doesn't make it true. We need the right info & Only Digit can discover the true story.
> Please Robert rescue us. We need an investigative report on this.
> BTW what's your opinion regarding the whole situation?



Indian Retailers pricing are being absurd. How come $199 becomes 30k in India only Indian Retailers can explain.

BTW for the time being my GTX950 is enough for my light gaming purposes.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 30, 2016)

I think a detailed article from digit regarding price gouging will help


----------



## warfreak (Jun 30, 2016)

Each piece of hardware arrives in a golden casket made by the woodland elves which is then transported by cthulhu himself over the raging seas. That is the reason why import duties are so high around here.


----------



## ZTR (Jun 30, 2016)

The import cost for 8GB is 15.5k 
So its really up to the retailers and in this case only MD computers is one with it so they are pricing it as they please it seems
*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160630/65998e90de03985288293e44e1128ff8.jpg

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 30, 2016)

*scontent-sin1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13521963_1150200048374694_11815813447742802_n.jpg?oh=2d80ae09980e81028f4977789e42ff6a&oe=57ED9AEB


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 30, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> I think a detailed article from digit regarding price gouging will help



Seconded


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 1, 2016)

alienempire said:


> *scontent-sin1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13521963_1150200048374694_11815813447742802_n.jpg?oh=2d80ae09980e81028f4977789e42ff6a&oe=57ED9AEB



I think we should spread the awareness through all of the social media, and encourage people not to buy from here......


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 1, 2016)

wow, mdcomputers are a bunch of m**********.  Spread word in every forum, group and reddit thread about what MDComputers has done


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jul 1, 2016)

Dude wait for Primeabgb.
They are quite reasonable.
Hope 25k is a sweet spot for 8 GB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 1, 2016)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Dude wait for Primeabgb.
> They are quite reasonable.
> Hope 25k is a sweet spot for 8 GB
> 
> ...



20k should be the max for a 200$ card


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 1, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 20k should be the max for a 200$ card



Exactly, what we have seen from previous outbreak of price gouging that a X$ card in US should cost X*<ex rate>+Taxes/Duty etc can cost at max up to X*80 in India. OK now lets put 100 there and make it X*100 as we come to understand that there's price gouging in US too OR the taxes that we so far know have inflated. So a X*100 INR for a X USD card.

NOW! a $200 card costs almost 30,000 in India, which is X*150!! RUFKM?


----------



## liverpoolfcfan (Jul 1, 2016)

I don't know who made the decision but the price for RX 480 has been dropped. ( Don't know if it's AMD's influence or backlash from customers). 

RX 480 4 GB will be 22,900 (~23,000) & RX 480 8 GB will be 26,999( 27,000). Not enough.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 1, 2016)

liverpoolfcfan said:


> I don't know who made the decision but the price for RX 480 has been dropped. ( Don't know if it's AMD's influence or backlash from customers).
> 
> RX 480 4 GB will be 22,900 (~23,000) & RX 480 8 GB will be 26,999( 27,000). Not enough.



8GB version was priced at 27k initially. How is that a drop?


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 1, 2016)

liverpoolfcfan said:


> I don't know who made the decision but the price for RX 480 has been dropped. ( Don't know if it's AMD's influence or backlash from customers).
> 
> RX 480 4 GB will be 22,900 (~23,000) & RX 480 8 GB will be 26,999( 27,000). Not enough.



Not dropped. The 8GB version at mdcomputers is 27,200. Rs. 201 drop?


----------



## liverpoolfcfan (Jul 1, 2016)

Initial price was 30K, after launch they reduced it to 28K & now 27K


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 1, 2016)

liverpoolfcfan said:


> Initial price was 30K, after launch they reduced it to 28K & now 27K



Unless they want the stock to remain in the warehouse forever, they must price it under 20k. Anything above it, GTX 970 would be a logical choice.


----------



## liverpoolfcfan (Jul 1, 2016)

At this point we can only speculate the reason of such high pricing. 

But I think Digit should cover this. Only They can go to the root of the problem by using their connections, which you and I can't & as the most prominent Tech journal of India, I think it's their duty to inform their customer about this whole issue.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 1, 2016)

Is it possible to buy the card directly from importer, like aditya infotech or whoever is doing it ?


----------



## ZTR (Jul 1, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> Is it possible to buy the card directly from importer, like aditya infotech or whoever is doing it ?


First let the custom boards come

And I think it might be possible 

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## ZTR (Jul 1, 2016)

Importing RX 480 from Amazon.co.uk : IndianGamin

RX480 on Amazon UK for 21K including shipping and import fees

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## nac (Jul 2, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 20k should be the max for a 200$ card


BTW, 8GB is priced @ $239.

GTX 1000 series costs roughly 50% (in India) more than launching price.
$379 >> 40k
$599>> 63k

So why not AMD? Yeah, it's more than 50%. But not much.

Yeah, GTX 970 seems like a better choice as the performance difference is not that huge.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 2, 2016)

Lol 11k profit on an import cost of 15k. Sheesh. M.D are just another group of greedy mofos these days even if they do stock a lot of items.


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Jul 19, 2016)

Rx 480 is dead, gtx 1060 is priced at 23k inr(zotac 1060 mini).  At exact same price you get a 50$ discount from nvidia with 2gb additional ram,  better performance and less tdp than amd. 

Rip rx 480.


----------



## mohit9206 (Jul 25, 2016)

vaibhavs800 said:


> Rx 480 is dead, gtx 1060 is priced at 23k inr(zotac 1060 mini).  At exact same price you get a 50$ discount from nvidia with 2gb additional ram,  better performance and less tdp than amd.
> 
> Rip rx 480.


Its not $50 discount by Nvidia. Its $50 AMD tax. Just don't buy any AMD cards and the price will automagically come down. 
AMD is more expensive in India than Nvidia at every price point. 
At 10k 750ti outperforms R7 360
At 14k 950 outperforms R7 370 2gb
At 16k 4gb 960 outperforms 4gb R7 370
At 18-20k R9 380 is worse value than 1060
A 23k 1060 outperforms 27k Rx480
At 38k 1070 demolishes 390X
Only place AMD wins is at 7k where R7 250X outperforms GT740.


----------



## supergamer (Jul 29, 2016)

mohit9206 said:


> Its not $50 discount by Nvidia. Its $50 AMD tax. Just don't buy any AMD cards and the price will automagically come down.
> AMD is more expensive in India than Nvidia at every price point.
> At 10k 750ti outperforms R7 360
> At 14k 950 outperforms R7 370 2gb
> ...



Upcoming RX460... cost same as gtx950... performance same as gtx750ti.


----------

